# Can a Dish DVR-921 record to a DVD recorder?



## oldbill (Nov 20, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New Member..

I just purchased a new Dish DVR 921 this week, it works great. I did have a Dish 6000, which was good..

My question is, can I record from my Dish DVR-921 to a DVD recorder and if so what recorder brand under $400 would do a good job.. 

I called a Dish Tech who said he didnt know ..

Could anybody please throw me a bone..Thanks.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Duplicate post, I responded back to other one you made.


----------

